# Can digestive enzyme supplement cause upset tummy?



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've got a new question. I've been getting ready to switch Josie to a raw diet and all the info (books, websites, etc) recommend using a probiotic/ digestive enzyme for a few days before switching, to help get their tummies ready. So, I bought a powder from Nature's Farmacy ad was adding the recommend dosage for the last two days. Nothing else has changed from her diet, but yesterday and this morning Josie had very loose stools. Could it be the powder? If anything, I thought it would help firm up stools? Any experiences with this kind of thing, your thoughts are greatly appreciated!!!! I'm so tired of yucky poop, one of the reasons I want to switch to raw!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I had that problem with my dogs. Too much too soon. What I did was start with a 1/4 of the amount recommended and then progressed to the full dose, over a couple of weeks. As with any change in diet - it sometimes takes their bodies a little time to adjust.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gives my Tito loose stools BIG TIME, we can't use it.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh great, looks like I messed up again. :no: I hope this isn't any indication of how she'll react to a raw diet.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I give all three of my guys enzymes with their meals......no issues here. They are on a 50-50 raw diet.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

You know - this is a fortuitous thread. I just started adding probiotics to my Katie's food about 3 weeks ago, and since then she's been having episodes of loose stools or just huge stools. Her diet dídn't change, and I have been so frustrated trying to find a cause.
Perhaps it is the probiotics. I haven't given her any supplements for the past few days, as I wanted to see if any of them were the culprit so I was introducing slowly. It will be interesting to see what, if anything, happens if I try to give probiotics again.

I assume Nature's Pharmacy is both a digestive enzyme and probiotic in one?

Thanks for posting your suspicions here. It has really helped me to re-evaluate my game plan!

Kim


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think when I started our two on that I did it gradually, but they've had no problem with it since then. Chloe has a bit of an iron stomach so she's a bad comparison, but Jack is sensitive to changes in his diet. Once I weaned him on to it he was fine. Maybe just take a step back and add a small amount going forward until they firm up?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've used this product for years with no problems. I double it up if I ever have a dog with diarrhea, and have given it to boarders who've never had it to prevent stress colitis/diarrhea, etc. I give it in gel form to neo-nates at birth.


----------

